# Underground Reptiles "Pinstripe Tegu"



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 16, 2012)

_They just posted this video as a new morph, she looks good, different and all but should be Proven Genetic before calling it a new Morph.

[video=youtube]http://youtu.be/2BOLjESKNSI[/video]_


----------



## jondancer (May 16, 2012)

awesome. that should be an expensive one....


----------



## tommyboy (May 16, 2012)

Looks really nice. Guess we will have to wait and see on the genetics.....


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 16, 2012)

_There have been others like her, with reduced patterns and spotted like polka dot spotted. I just don't see why they're jumping the gun. Prove it genetic before you call it a morph. Once proven then you can call it what ever but do the work and have the proof first. _


----------



## ilovelizards (May 16, 2012)

looks like she needs more tameing..but very nice tegu


----------



## chelvis (May 16, 2012)

Looks familiar http://www.albinoiguana.com/tegus.html


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 16, 2012)

Bobby had some with much more lateral striping when I visited him a while back. I don't remember what he was calling them at the time or if it was just a side project he was toying with but they were pretty darn cool looking.


Amateur me, I should have just used the search function.. Here are the ones I saw over there, bred for reduced pattern. The striping is pretty intense on their backs, not lateral like my fuzzy brain recalled. 

http://www.tegutalk.com/archive/index.php/thread-6044.html


----------



## HPIZZLE (May 16, 2012)

Wow those are cool. i like bobby's the most though, lots of white in the ones in the above link.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 16, 2012)

_Chelvis that's the same tegu, maybe they bought it or picked it up in a trade or something._


----------



## AP27 (May 16, 2012)

Hm. Interesting. The pattern on the ones bobby bred remind me very much of their distant western whiptail cousins.


----------



## got10 (May 16, 2012)

ilovelizards said:


> looks like she needs more tameing..but very nice tegu



thats a breeder not a pet . All her poor job is to do now is pump out eggs


----------



## ilovelizards (May 16, 2012)

got10 said:


> ilovelizards said:
> 
> 
> > looks like she needs more tameing..but very nice tegu
> ...



sounds like a very sad life...


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (May 16, 2012)

i hope the attitude isnt gonna be like that but very very pretty colors


----------



## laurarfl (May 16, 2012)

I remember Bobby talking about his but wasn't sure if he was still breeding them or not. They are interesting, that's for sure.


----------



## m3s4 (May 17, 2012)

Things not to do with your tegu: 

Basically everything this guy does. 

The lack of respect he had for that tegu just solidified the fact I would never buy anything from them.


----------



## mattlagrone19 (May 17, 2012)

When you have as many breeders as they do u can't possibly expect them all to be tame.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 17, 2012)

Wow, I have some, lol. And no, it will not prove out, but I can sell them a male, only because they are so valuable, lol.

[attachment=4335]
[attachment=4336]
[attachment=4337]


----------



## tommylee22 (May 17, 2012)

I'm curious what a pin stripe Tegu would cost someone on average?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 17, 2012)

I guess that would depend on where you get it, some would sell them at normal prices, and others would say they are rare and worth 1000s.


----------



## laurarfl (May 17, 2012)

So Bobby, did you try and breed this out? They are beautiful!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 17, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> So Bobby, did you try and breed this out? They are beautiful!



Yes I did, it was the patternless tegus I started with a few years ago, it did not prove out, they produced normals with normal patterns.


----------



## chelvis (May 17, 2012)

So its a mutation at this point in time. Those are some nice looking tegus though. Have the parents that produced your pin strips created any others?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 17, 2012)

chelvis said:


> So its a mutation at this point in time. Those are some nice looking tegus though. Have the parents that produced your pin strips created any others?



Nothing but normals.


----------

